# 27236 vs. 27125  (BIPOLAR HIP REPLACEMENT)-I have many cases



## mkbillr (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have many cases in which the following scenario applies:

The patient has a subcapital fracture of the hip (820.09)  and is treated with a bipolar hip prosthesis.  The regular bipolar prosthesis code (27125) refers you to code 27236 which is for prosthesis following a hip fracture.  I use 27236 for this case, however, I was told by our compliance officer that we should have billed 27125 because 27236 is used for replacement of a broken prosthesis.  I have read that 27125 is used for planned or routine partial hip replacement for osteoarthritis or disease  and therefore does not apply to my scenario. I continue to believe that 27236 is the correct code for my case but would appreciate some feedback from anyone that can help. 

Thanks


----------

